# Wasserzeichen entfernen



## Joooe (2. Februar 2010)

Halli hallo
ich würde gerne wissen wie man wasserzeichen aus bildern entfernen kann
ich möchte dazu klarstellen, dass es sich nicht um "diebstahl" von bildern handelt
meine ganzen dateien wurden nämlich von einem virus gelöscht und meine ganzen fotos leider auch
nun hatte ich aber noch eine ganze menge auf meinem Ipod und habe sogar hingekriegt, sie auf meinen Pc zu laden
nur leider sind sie jetzt alle mit einem wasserzeichen versehen und ich würde dieses echt gerne wieder wegkriegen
kann mir dazu jemand helfen
ach ja und ich besitze keinerlei von teuren Fotobearbeitungsprogrammen
wäre echt nett  danke


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Halte Dich bitte an Punkt 15 der Netiquette, inbesondere bzgl. Deiner quasi durchgängigen Kleinschreibung und der fehlenden Satzzeichen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fluessig (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Joooe,

wahrscheinlich geht das nur mit mühevoller Handarbeit. Als kostenloses Tool sei dir Gimp nahegelegt, was für derlei Reperaturarbeiten viel bietet. Wenn du ein Beispiel von dem Wasserzeichen zeigen könntest, würde das zur Beschreibung viel helfen.

Ein automatisiertes Entfernen halte ich für unmöglich.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn es überall die gleichen sind und sie halbtransparent oder so sind kann man da eventuell was machen.
Du musst das Wasserzeichen auf jeden Fall nachzeichnen, mit einem Pinxel oder einer Auswahl, etc. Dann kannst du mal eine Farbige Fläche drauflegen und mit den Ebeneneffekten rumspielen, kann sein, dass es sich mit einer weißen Fläche und einem bestimmten Ebeneneffekt dann "rausrechnen" lässt. Ein wenig Farbinformationen gehen wahrscheinlich verloren, aber das kann man eventuell ganz passabel hinbekommen.


----------

